# Single Speeded Dh bikes



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Toying with the idea of single speeding my DHR. Not necessarily permanently, I imagine some lift and shuttle riding, I would need more range. But for the majority of riding I do, i think it has the potential of being quite nice. I don't imagine it would cost very much for the parts needed, and can be swapped back and forth fairly easily. Just wondering what tensioner you guys are using, and what gear ratios. I'm running a 36t front chain ring and would like to keep that, so what would be a could cog size? Thanks in advance


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I ran my shocker for 6 months SS after the 2011 Bootleg single speed race. Loved it. Minimal adjustments after the derailur mod. I ran a 36 16 with no probs. 

Shift...what shift?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

need a yess etr-d tensioner designed for full suspension bikes:










17-21 cog depending on how much (and how steep) climbing you'll be doing. more climbing bigger cog. less climbing (i.e. lift/shuttle) smaller cog.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking about converting my old transition preston (130mm) into a cheapo slopestyle bike, an that might do the trick.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

My buddy ran his Azonic Eiminator with one for a while, worked fine... About $25...

_*Shimano Alfine CT-S500 Chain Tensioner*_


 Chain Tensioner
 20 tooth max rear sprocket
 16 tooth chainwrap capacity
 41.8mm chainline
 Uses washers on on the mounting bolt for 5mm of chainline adjustability
 Compatible chain - 3/32"


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Does any body know if there would be any compatibility issues with either od those, on a dw link DHR?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

csermonet said:


> Does any body know if there would be any compatibility issues with either od those, on a dw link DHR?


Only concern I can think of would be if the DHR has a huge amount of chain growth that would stretch the tensioner past its limits. Doubt you'd have an issue...


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think i'll go with the Afline, much more cost effective (as long as it works!)


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm runnin my round tube dhr single speed and love it. I just used an old xo deraileur that I fixed so it doesn't move. I'm running 34/15 I think. Woks great for everything under 30mph and any faster I figure I don't need to pedal for anyways.


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm gonna be running my 02' RM7 single speed. I only do lift service riding so I won't need anymore than one gear for how I ride. I'm either going to be using the YESS ETR-V or the Alfine. I like the way the ETR-V is bolted solidly to the dropout in 2 places. Seems a bit more sturdy and solid should it ever get hit on anything.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Keep in mind, it's also 2.5x expensive.. 

PLUS if you hit anything, I'd rather have a bent derailluer+hanger, than a bent dropout. I'd go with the Alfine.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm building mine up right now with the same Tensioner that Kevin Aiello (Team KHS DH Pro) runs on his bike. My build thread is on here.


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

arkon11, you have a good point there. I guess I keep pulling towards the ETR-V because it has adjustable spring tension and you can swap the spring with a 990 style brake spring for different rates. It also seems to be a little stronger than the alfine but then again there are plenty of people that swear by the alfine on here. I just don't want it to be some floppy contraption that is slapping around worse than a derailleur.

mattkock, I'm following your build thread! Your bike is going to be amazingly beautiful!!! Please don't be shy on the detail pics when your mounting up your drivetrain!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hows this suby drift, Try out the Alfine for 25$, and if you don't like it, I'll buy it from you haha.

I do like the idea of adjustable spring tension of the ETR, but I ride some pretty big stuff, and happen to dump my bike alot. Needless to say I've bent a few hangers in my day, and I'd much rather bend a hanger + the alfine, than the dropout on my bike.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I've run the YESS and Afline tensioner before. As long as your frame doesn't have a ton of chain growth you will be fine. For some reason the Afline didn't get a long with my derailleur hanger well and would slowly bend over time from the chain tension. I rocked the YESS for about 2-3 years before going back to gears.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

arkon11 said:


> Keep in mind, it's also 2.5x expensive..


as with most things you get what you pay for. the etr-d is more sturdy and controls chain slap through the gnar-gnar much better than the alfine does.



arkon11 said:


> I do like the idea of adjustable spring tension of the ETR, but I ride some pretty big stuff, and happen to dump my bike alot. Needless to say I've bent a few hangers in my day, and I'd much rather bend a hanger + the alfine, than the dropout on my bike.
> 
> PLUS if you hit anything, I'd rather have a bent derailluer+hanger, than a bent dropout. I'd go with the Alfine


the yess hanger will not bend the dropout any more than the alfine will. it attaches to the hanger as well.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

oh, I hadn't really looking into the Yess hanger. I was just taking Subydrifts word for it, as he said it bolted into the dropout, not only the hanger.

Good to know though!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I used the Surly Singulator, Yess, and Alfine. This was a 6" bike (Titus SuMo), and the Singulator barely worked at all. The Yess was ok, and the Alfine was flawless. I was running the Alfine, with the hub, on my Knolly Delerium T. With the Hammerschmidt up front, it gave me 2x8 and no derailleurs. Great in the snow. I eventually went 1x10 and never looked back.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

If I can learn barspins or tailwhips at Woodward while I'm home, I'll almost for sure single speed my RM Slayer SS. I just got my fist Single Speed hardtail dirtjumper, and love the simplicity of a single speed. I might Single Speed my slayer anyways...


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

I ended up buying the ETR-V from a member on PinkBike. For $40 shipped the cost difference wasn't very much. I'll give it a try and see how it works. If all else fails I'll sell it and go with the Alfine.

*The mounted pic is not mine. Found it on PB.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never really understood the need for an Alfine tensioner. Get a short cage road derailleur and put a longer high-limit screw in it in order to lock the jockey pulley up underneath your cog. Really anything from the last 25-30 years will work and be free plus a quarter or so for the new limit screw. 

On a FS design, particularly with more travel, I'd definitely be looking for something with two pulley wheels in order to take up all of the chain growth.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

My V-10 ss set up,35-18 for my local trails,and 36-16 for whistler bike park.


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

Brother Lu, what tensioner are you using?

I'm gonna start with 32-16 and then go from there. I'll take a couple cogs up with me and swap them out once I figure a good ratio for our LBP.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like he's on the Alfine. 

You're probably going to want a taller ratio than 32/16 if you're gravity riding. 

2:1 (32/16)is a very common ratio for 26" singlespeed XC bikes that need to pedal uphill.
2.1:1 (32/15) is pretty standard for 26" dirt jumpers (~55 gear inches, same as most BMX bikes)

I think I'd want at least 2.2-2.3:1 on a SS DH rig and thats just based on the gearing I'm in most days on my slalom rig. 32/14 is my favorite gearing but on smoother trails that carry more speed 32/13 or 32/12 work well.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Subydrift said:


> Brother Lu, what tensioner are you using?
> 
> I'm gonna start with 32-16 and then go from there. I'll take a couple cogs up with me and swap them out once I figure a good ratio for our LBP.


Its a Alfine.Cheap and it works.


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's my ETR-V mounted up on my RM7 swingarm. I don't have the chain or SS kit on yet but the tensioner fits very well and is very solid. I think I'll mount it tight to the swingarm like shown so there is more wrap on the rear cog but we'll see how that pans out when I get the chain on there. I'm gonna run it without a front chain guide and see how the tension holds it on there but If I have problems with losing the chain off the front ring I'll find a chainguide.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Liking everyones set up. Ended up not getting a SS kit, got some Goodridge brake lines instead  Will probably end up donig it at some point, maybe not tomorrow or next week but eventually. This thread is a great reference for anyone wanting to do it, thanks for all the replies!


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

Did the alfine jobby on a customer's Banshee Scream since he was such a crasher. Worked great for several years.


----------

